# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Doctor Web CureIt!: при проверке останавливается, но продолжает грузить процессор

## Пришелец-13

Уважаемые форумчане!

  Я несколько лет пользовался одноразовой проверочной утилитой *Doctor Web CureIt!* Нередко она находила то, что пропускал «штатный» *НОД 32*. И *быстрая*, и *выборочная* проверки шли без сбоев.


  Дней десять назад, при очередной быстрой проверке, впервые столкнулся со странным поведением CureIt! Проверив только часть файлов, она останавливалась на одном из файлов из папки *Temp* (Documents and Settings/Имя_пользователя/Local Settings/Temp). Проверка прекращалась, однако утилита продолжала грузить собой процессор на 50%. Удалить ее можно было только после перезагрузки.

  Я обратился в Службу поддержки компании Доктор Веб, скачал их проверочную утилиту *dwsysinfo.exe* и послал им архив отчета. Рекомендацией было очистить содержимое папки *Temp* по упомянутому адресу. Очистил. Скачал «свеженькую» CureIt!, запустил проверку… Та же история. Та же пробуксовка на вроде бы пустой папке Temp. (Она не была пустой; утилита натащила туда 180 мБ проверяемых ей файлов.)

  Снова написал в Службу поддержки, приложив новый отчет. В ответ – молчание. (Гадать о его причинах не берусь.)

  Я проверил компьютер НОДом 32. Всё чисто. Проверил и возникшее подозрение, что CureIt! перестала работать на компьютерах с ХР. (До сих пор пользуюсь «хрюшей», SP3). Но на старом ноутбуке жены проверка прошла быстро и гладко.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, *чем* может быть вызвано такое поведение CureIt! на моем компьютере и *как* можно устранить сбой. (Во всем остальном компьютер работает совершенно нормально, без сбоев и торможений.) Поскольку это не просьба помочь найти вирус, я не стал проводить стандартную процедуру сбора и отправки данных. Но всё, что понадобится для проверки, сразу же пришлю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Если молчат специалисты Dr.Web, наши специалисты тем более не смогут дать ответ. Механизмы работы своего ПО Dr.Web нам не предоставляет.

----------


## Пришелец-13

Еще не факт, что запросы поступают к опытным специалистам Доктора Веба. Там вполне могут сидеть молодые ребята, знающие решение "типичных" проблем, но не умеющие (а то и не желающие) выходить за рамки привычного. И потом, речь идет не о тонкостях ПО, а о каком-то аппаратном сбое.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> а о каком-то аппаратном сбое


Тогда уж о программном сбое. 



> на одном из файлов из папки Temp


Не припоминаете, на каком? Или каждый раз это был случайный файл?

----------


## Пришелец-13

Каждый раз — случайный файл.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Какая-то программа вызывает конфликт. Нужно заставлять ТП работать. Или же, используйте сканеры других производителей - AVP tool от лаборатории Касперского или safety scanner от Microsoft.

----------


## Пришелец-13

*Проблема решилась переустановкой "винды" с сохранением настроек.* (Сделал бы раньше, но не знал, что файлы образа диска нужно писать на самой низкой скорости. Из-за этого получал "неисправимую ошибку i386.asms. ) Теперь утилита CureIt! исправно работает и на быстрой, и на выборочной проверке. Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся. Тему можно закрывать.

----------

